# RRT Versa Launcher has anybody used one?



## ZAMM Retrievers (Oct 13, 2013)

Was just wondering, has anyone used the RRT versa Launcher. I have wingers and am looking to expand my ability to throw marks, just wondering the pros and cons of the system. I have also been looking at the thunder launcher. Anybody have any thoughts on the systems looking for a little guidance.
Thanks
Devon Myers


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

I love mine, that's why I started selling them. The Big box stores way over price them, and do very little if any thing to advertise them?? Things I thought of before I bought my launcher. Unlike Thunder and the old BB's, you can position each shot(up to eight per base) in a different direction, the others all shoot the same angle and direction. They will except any of the newer electronics and even have their own if you don't need a sound/alert noise. You can buy the bumpers from anywhere that sells them . I use RRT ones, more durable, but DT,Bass pro, cheap knock-offs work as well. I also am cheap in the fact that I use Ram-Set cartridges from Home Depot. Half the price as the name brand and easy to find. Customer service is top notch. I also have the DT launcher to make doubles easy for me, but they are much cheaper I had to actually go through and lock-tight and re tighten each nut and bolt after about 50 shots as it vibrated them loose. If you want to expand them (DT) to two or three shots, it is a additional $300 per shot. Versa launch is about $208. Lastly, if you ever want to use the hand helds as a actual hand held, just pull one of them out of the tube and use it, that easy!! Just love the idea , concept, and sound well made platform. And its all made in the USA!!!!


----------



## JJaxon (Nov 1, 2009)

Baydog, I have my own dogtra electronics. If I bought the RRT versa 4 shooter w/o electronics, would it be prewired to accept mine? Are they pre-wired to accept _*any*_ electronics, or specific to brand of electronics? 

Launcher dummy sizes. Are the 7" w/o flags able to be seen at 150+ yds?


----------



## JJaxon (Nov 1, 2009)

Just bought myself the 4 shooter, excited for Wednesday delivery.


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

And yes, they are pre-wired to accept any of the newer releases, it will even come with a polarity-reverse if needed. You'll be all set


----------

